# Pigeon in need of new home in Vancouver, Washington / Portland, Oregon Area



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I was contacted today through the 911 Pigeon Alert Group by a person that resides in Vancouver, Wa but works in Portland, Ore she was given a white pigeon that a friend had found back in July of 2004 at that time the pigeon could not fly, she is all white with one small spot on her, I think it is a hen but I can't be for sure, well this pigeon has been kept as a pet and allowed to roam some, she has started her mating dance with her keepers it sounds like, unfortunately they are unable to keep her any longer and would like to place her as soon as possible, I have provided a couple of phone numbers for fanciers in the area to her to try but I figured I would put a note here if anyone is interested please email me at [email protected] and I will give you the phone number to call. Vicki they lady that contacted me was going to send me a picture of her tomorrow also, but I wanted to post tonight here in case someone didn't want to wait, I have no idea of the type of pigeon, but it does have multiple plastic snap bands on which says someone had her special marked for a reason.

Ellen


----------

